# Removing black trim to create rimless tank... possible?



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

This question comes up from time to time. Generally on a smaller tank that doesn't have a center brace the trim can be removed . . . *but*, ordinarily that trim is covering up a less than perfect edge which will have chips, etc. and not be very "pretty." After all, the manufacturer is covering it up, so why bother making a nice, polished edge?


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

I cant see how one can remove rims from a tank, unless the rims are glued there and hence can be cut out. On bigger tank this idea will lead to catastropical result as the tank will break due to the removal of its safety rims.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

This is not a good idea. The tanks with black trim are engineered to use that trim as a load bearing structure. I wouldn't try it if I were you.


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I've done it with long term success on a 2.5g nano that I've got but I would say the the 10g would be the absolute limit. The good thing is that the 10g is usually cheaper than the 2.5g so if you destroy it, it won't be as big a loss.

Brian


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

It's not destroying the tank I'm worried about so much as the 10 gallons of water destroying my hardwood floors while I'm not home.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

AaronT said:


> It's not destroying the tank I'm worried about so much as the 10 gallons of water destroying my hardwood floors while I'm not home.


I hear that :icon_roll ! The ADA aquariums carried by ADG (alphabet soup! ) like these are the only ones I know for sure are rimless, and as you can see they're quite pricey. However I understand that the quality is also quite high. Glasscages.com has a menu heading for "Rimless Aqs" but no products online yet. Still, might be worth contacting them. Can hardly be more expensive than ADA tanks.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Give it a try. Set it out side or set the stand inside a 10 + gallon container. I do not that the rims without braces provide much in way of support although many assume that to be true. 10g tanks are inexpensive just don't add substrate,fish, plants etc. until you are satisfied that it is stable.
Work a putty knife between the rim and the glass. IF you do this carefull you will work it loose eventually. AS others have said though, the exposed edges will be sharp so be careful.
The bottom rim would be much more difficult to remove. You might want to think twice about removing the bottom rim.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I've done it on four 20 gal tanks over the years.
Not on a 10, they are pretty flimsy on the glass.

Some sandpaper and polishing will take care of the rough edges.
Just go slowly when removing it and work it with a plastic scaper to loosen the glue seal.

One larger tanks, some folks add a glass center brace after. The rims from larger tanks are much harder to remove, a car jack and a dowel or piece of wood can be used to help pop off the top rim with the car jack placed on the edge of the bottom rim for leverage. You can search around for some post I've done about this.

I've been playing with building and repairing glass tanks for well over 20+ years, so I'm not bad at it. New folks want to stay away, the results are better $ wise and time wise to get a 20 gal rimless tank from ADG/ADA etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## crayfish (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone! All your input is very much appreciated! I will post back with my results if I try it.


----------



## petah (Jun 5, 2006)

i have a 15gal tall set up for 2 years with trim removed.. anything up to 20 gal is fine to remove... and those naysayers .. well.. if the tank looks crappy dont remove it. if it looks well built do it.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

i have a custom 8 gal and 30ish gallon tank with the top trim removed. the 8 gal has been running for a year now and it's fine. it's ok as long as the glass thickness is not too thin. 

the trick is to remove the trim ASAP because the longer you wait, the harder the silicone will get, making it harder to remove. use some pliers, a towel, and a razor blade and slowly pry it off... careful not to make any scratches! good luck


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

RoseHawke said:


> I hear that :icon_roll ! The ADA aquariums carried by ADG (alphabet soup! ) like these are the only ones I know for sure are rimless, and as you can see they're quite pricey. However I understand that the quality is also quite high. Glasscages.com has a menu heading for "Rimless Aqs" but no products online yet. Still, might be worth contacting them. Can hardly be more expensive than ADA tanks.


Thanks RoseHawke.  Keep reminding me about the ADA tanks. I must get to Aqua Forest and see if they are worth the extra bucks. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

